# Changed substrate cloudy water



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

I just my substrate in my 75 gallon which had PFS and I used this Carib Sea Ecco-Complete Live Freshwater African Cichlid Gravel http://www.amazon.com/Carib-Sea-Ecco-Co ... B0002DH0XK . I pre washed the **** out of it but the water is somewhat cloudy. It comes with 1 bag of BIO-MAGNETCLARIFIER for each 20lbs of gravel i used about 50lbs. The directions say to add it to your tank and wait 20mins before putting livestock in. I left my cichlids in because of past substrate changes they seem to do better left in the tank. Can i add this in with the fish? or i have a bottle of ACUREL-F that i used in the past and left my fish in and had no issue's. If so would i use 2 bags of the BIO-MAGNETCLARIFIER?


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is what it says about the Clarifier:
Bio-Magnet™ Cloudy aquarium water is caused by fine suspended particles such as algae, silt, and bacteria. These particles usually carry a negative charge as does most filter media. The filter media, therefore, repels these particles, and water can remain continually cloudy. Bio-Magnet™ imparts a positive electrical charg as a bacterial attractant. This unique formula quickly seeks out and encapsulates the suspended particles, enabling the positively charged particles to be drawn to the filter. Particles caught in the filter are broken down by bacteria, and suspended bacteria are repositioned onto strata where they are more efficient. The result? Crystal clear water fast...and a better biological filter!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm always afraid to add chemicals. I don't buy the explanation...why don't we all have cloudy water then?


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Well i was hoping it would speed up the process of removing the cloudiness. I used ACUREL-F in the past and it worked pretty good.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

If you are worried about cloudy water and it is bugging you and your tank/filters are cycled then do a 80% water change and fill the tank very slowly. If you need to put a ceramic bowl on the substrate and fill the bowl and it will start overflowing filling the tank slowly. I always removed my fish when adding and removing substrate. Just no telling what can be stirred up. Regardless....I would do a large water change before adding any chemicals.


----------



## smith10210 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes i did a 50% water change and added some ACUREL-F looks better already'. I thought the PFS was a pain to clean the African Cichlid Gravel never really cleaned up was somewhat cloudy when rinsing it outside in a 3gallon bucket. Should be cleared up by morning. Also off topic i just bought a Jacob Peacock 2 days ago he's small about an inch but i just noticed his right eye is a tad white? He does eat but hides most of the time. From what i found doing a search i should just keep doing frequent water changes to help and i could add some aquarium salt any suggestions thanks.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

smith10210 said:


> Yes i did a 50% water change and added some ACUREL-F looks better already'. I thought the PFS was a pain to clean the African Cichlid Gravel never really cleaned up was somewhat cloudy when rinsing it outside in a 3gallon bucket. Should be cleared up by morning. Also off topic i just bought a Jacob Peacock 2 days ago he's small about an inch but i just noticed his right eye is a tad white? He does eat but hides most of the time. From what i found doing a search i should just keep doing frequent water changes to help and i could add some aquarium salt any suggestions thanks.


Yep...water changes is what I would do. My fish get a cloudy eye from time to time from little scuffles sometimes after lights out when they can't see as well. Water changes always help.


----------

